# Smoking boudin ?



## strummer (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone here ever try to smoke homemade boudin ? I'm going to make about 50 lbs this weekend and thinking about smoking a few links . Im itching to give my smoke house it maiden voyage.  Wondering what y'alls thought are about it ?


----------



## sprky (Jan 4, 2012)

Had to goggle Boudin to figure out what it was. Boudin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  I cant help ya out on this as I don't make sausages yet. I will one of these days but must acquire the proper equipment first. One of the resident sausage guru's will be along shortly ta help ya out im betting.


----------



## strummer (Jan 4, 2012)

Man it's good stuff ya should try it sometime . A lot of time it's made with liver . Sometimes geese or duck . I just use pork in mine .


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2012)

Strummer said:


> Anyone here ever try to smoke homemade boudin ? I'm going to make about 50 lbs this weekend and thinking about smoking a few links . Im itching to give my smoke house it maiden voyage. Wondering what y'alls thought are about it ?


Smoke away.............................................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 5, 2012)

Just remember that if Boudin drys out you get something akin to cardboard.  A lot of rice in boudin and it is important to keep it moist.   I've made and smoked boudin before but make sure it it fully cooked before going on the smoker and smoke only long enough to flavor it up.   I used pork and a bit of chicken liver since I couldn't find pork liver.  I have also made a seafood boudin for Good Friday no meat tradition.  Both came out very well.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 5, 2012)

Would you be kind enough to share the recipe??

     Craig

Is it similar to this???... http://www.nolacuisine.com/2005/12/01/cajun-boudin-sausage-recipe/


----------



## strummer (Jan 5, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Would you be kind enough to share the recipe??
> 
> Craig
> 
> Is it similar to this???... http://www.nolacuisine.com/2005/12/01/cajun-boudin-sausage-recipe/


I bought my seasoning pre mixed from a spice company in Huntsville tx named reo . It will do about 30 lbs but im going to add more meat and less rice .


----------



## strummer (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought my seasoning from a spice company named reo seasoning . Heck i can buy there mix a heck of a lot cheaper then I can mix my own. Im going to use 12 lbs of meat instead of 8 and 5 lbs of rice instead of 6 and im going to add some green onions and parsley also. One of my friends made it last year and it turned out real good.


----------



## eman (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't know what recipe you are using but Boudin needs to be made w/ SHORT grain rice. It makes the consistancy right.


----------



## strummer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm working on it today, got my meat cooking it will be done with in the hour. I'm on my second batch of rice, didn't have a pot big enough to cook 6 pounds. I'm using short grain rice I just got lucky and bought it not knowing that's what I should use.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 7, 2012)

Strummer, welcome to SMF. It will be interesting to see your Boudin after it's done. It's sounding good so far. Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## werdwolf (Jan 7, 2012)

I've made a lot of boudin, but never smoked.


----------



## strummer (Jan 7, 2012)

I ended up making 32 links and put 10 in the smokehouse . I will pull them out in the next 20 minutes or so . They are starting to change color so they are taking smoke good . I made a few test patties and they tasted really darn good . Now for the pics


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 7, 2012)

I have eaten a lot of boudin in my life, smoked is so much better to me.  It adds a flavor thats hard to describe, but so good.   I like it smoked with pecan wood ....Mmmmmm !!! Now I could go for a link ......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





right about now........


----------



## strummer (Jan 7, 2012)

It turned out pretty darn good. I will make it again .It will  be a lot easier next time, my stuffer should be here .


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 7, 2012)

looks good !!!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 8, 2012)

well done give us some pix with a bearview ,so we can drool


----------



## up4smoke (Jan 11, 2012)

Reo seasoning is pretty good stuff. My Dad lives in Huntsville and buys that stuff. Try putting the seasoning in the rice when you cook it, that is what he does and it is amazing. Have not had it any other way so couldn't really say how it tastes mixed in the meat... 

Also, did you use your grinder to stuff? He uses a vertical as he says a grinder would make mush of the rice.


----------



## strummer (Jan 11, 2012)

I used a grinder with a stuffer plate . Worked out pretty good . Texture was good . Next time I make it I will use a stuffer . I just bought one waiting for it to get here . When I cooked the meat I added a little salt and pepper . I strained the water and added my spices to it . I shredded the meat and mixed it with the rice then added the water and spice mix . I'm a big fan of Reo . I use it for my dry sausage too . The German blend


----------



## dj54 (Jan 11, 2012)

As far as I am concerned you cannot beat smoked Boudin. I smoke store bought on my pit all the time, about 30 minutes to an hour is plenty. It is so much better than regular.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2012)

I like it.

Looks great


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2012)

This is the one i use.

2 lbs uncooked rice.

1 lb lean meat, your choice

1/2 lb butt

1/2 lb pork liver

1 bunch fresh chopped parsley

1 bunch green onions, chopped

2 .5 Tbs non iodized salt

1.5 tsp cayenne

1 Tbs paprika

1 tsp ground cumin

1/2 tsp chili powder

1 cup cold water

1 cup non fat dry milk

hog casings

Cook your rice, set aside

Put all the meat in a large pot, cover with water and bring to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer until the meat is tender.  Drain the water from the meat.

Grind meats through the course plate 1 time and empty in a large plastic bowl.

Combine the dry milk to the water and mix well.

Mix in all the dry and rice into the meat, add the milk and mix really good.

Stuff into the casings any way you like and place in a pan, cover with water and simmer for 25-30 mins

You can fry, bbq or whatever after you have simmered.

If your going to smoke these dont forget the cure.


----------



## badbob (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi NEPAS, do you have to add cure even if you cooked the meat first as stated in your recipe or just if you grind and stuff it raw? Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2012)

BadBob said:


> Hi NEPAS, do you have to add cure even if you cooked the meat first as stated in your recipe or just if you grind and stuff it raw? Thanks




If your going to follow the recipe (which is for fresh sausage) then no you dont need cure.

BUT

If your going to smoke this you will need to mix the cure into the meat. By smoke i mean starting low like 140, 150. If your going to put some heat and smoke to it like 190 and above then you wont need cure.


----------



## badbob (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info and the quick reply! And thanks to everyone else out there. You have all been a big help!


----------



## gersus (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting the recipe and instructions nepa. I had a request for boudin and it sounds really good!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess my post was not that well done.

This like any other sausage just needs to be done with common sense on how to properly smoke sausage.

If your not SURE on if you want to smoke boudin......Then add some liquid smoke to the mix before poaching.

If you want to try smoking the boudin you will need to add cure to the raw meat. The rice will need to be cooked in the way you normally do your rice. Cooled then added to the meat allong with the clean parsley and onions. (dont grind the rice) Like eman said, short grain works better.

Have you tried to stuff cooked meat?

Try it and get back with us.

I have pics of smoked Boudin i will find.


----------



## gersus (Jan 30, 2012)

Common sense..? what?! lol  But yes, cold smoking = cure. Always. Fresh sausage = no cure. 

Good point about stuffing cooked meat. I would think it would be more difficult unless the other ingredients helped make it "flow". Care to share your experience with that?


----------



## eman (Jan 30, 2012)

This recipe is from the Jennings / Crowley area of Louisiana.( Cajun Country)

 It is one of the old cajun recipes  that has a few modern ingredients added to it.

Boudin A La Louisianne

3 lb rice

2 1/4 lb lean pork

3/4 lb  pork liver

1/2 lb pork heart

1/3 lb pork kidney (optional)

1/3 lb pork spleen (optional )

Water enough to cover meat

1 tablespoon of salt

1 teaspoon of blk pepper

1 tablespoon of red pepper

4 tablespoon Monosoduim Glutmate

2 bunch of green onions

1 tablespoon of parsley flakes or 

1/4 cup of chopped parsley

sausage casing

cook the rice\

put imeat in large stockpot; add water to cover meat completely

add seasoning; bring water to hard boil for few mins. Stir meat frequently so that it does not stick to bottom of pot. Lower to slow boil and cook one hour. stirring occasionlly.

Remove the meat from pot and remove any bones. 

Grind all the meats and the green onions

Place rice, ground meat and green onions in large mixing bowl. adding the parsley and enough seasoning water that the meat cooked in to moisten dressing to desired consistency. Mix thorougly.

The boudin dressing is now ready to stuff into casing. 

NOTE: If you do not want to use the organ meats the just use  4 lbs pork  instead.


----------



## gersus (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks eman!


----------



## bowfin47 (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't tried to make any yet myself, but I regularly purchase smoked boudin from the "Best Stop" in Scott, LA:  www.beststopinscott.com/#index and from Ronnie's Boudin and Cracklin House, Baton Rouge,LA.

Both of these make wonderful smoked boudin!


----------



## papichulo (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.alliedkenco.com/ is where I go in Houston, I'll have to make a run to Huntsville.


----------

